# ga-p55a-ud3 bios overclocking



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

i wanna overclock my CPU using my Bios. but i dont know much on overclocking using bios. i know there are programs that do it for you with a click of a button, but i dont want to use them. dont really trust program overclocking. my bios is F11 and the Cpu im using is a i7 870 and heat sink is cooler master hype 212


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

there are a lot of guides online:
Maximum PC | Ultimate Core i7 Overclocking Guide -- We Push Nehalem to its Limits

Core i7 Overclocking Guide For Beginners

Core i7 4Ghz Club & Overclocking Guide - PureOverclock Forums

LGA1156 Core i7 & i5 Overclocking Guide - AnandTech Forums


----------

